# Getting a TTS but love the TTRS front bumper



## darkusTT (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey all, i'm going to be a new addition to the TT/S family soon, and Im so excited! 

Heres the issue, I really love the TT RS front bumper and was planning on doing a switch. 

My Question is this: Am I lame? Im not trying to pass off my car as a TTRS, and wont use any badging or anything like that. I just love the aggresive look and dont like the look of aftermarket pieces which look too much like cheap import cars 

If the consensus is that I am lame, then i'll just stick to my stock TTS look


----------



## Phuzun (Feb 19, 2012)

I like that grill very much and it would be rare that you'd meet anyone that knows the difference.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

jetta6man said:


> Hey all, i'm going to be a new addition to the TT/S family soon, and Im so excited!
> 
> Heres the issue, I really love the TT RS front bumper and was planning on doing a switch.
> 
> ...


 You can replace the front bumper but still use the TT-S grill.  
You will loose the front fog lights though.


----------



## nzt (May 24, 2012)

Yes, lame.


----------



## Koa1 (Feb 21, 2012)

Not lame but i think that bumper with paint is going to cost a few grand at least. I'd recommend using that money for mods that will improve performance.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Koa1 said:


> Not lame but i think that bumper with paint is going to cost a few grand at least. I'd recommend using that money for mods that will improve performance.


 x2 :beer:


----------



## derek8819 (Jan 29, 2013)

Don't listen to the TTRS guys. The grill looks amazing on any TT model. I'll swapped outta TTS grill for a TTRS one and it looks great, very modern Audi. The TTS has a great aggressive bumper, but the grill is terrible from the factory. Check out AudiOEMplus, they sell the TTRS grill for $400 shipped with the black or silver bezel. I'll post up pics when I get home.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

I had TT-S and now own TT-RS. 

I prefer the look of the TT with the "S" front bumper over that of the TT-RS. 

It seems cleaner and more refined. I'd stay with the TT-S and use the funds for more go fast parts.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

Koa1 said:


> Not lame but i think that bumper with paint is going to cost a few grand at least. I'd recommend using that money for mods that will improve performance.


 X3 

Maybe you can justify the extra $100 or so per month for the TTRS. If you were willing to pay a couple of extra grand just for a revised bumper, then maybe you should go a little farther and go with a TTRS. The TTS is great and I seriously considered it, but I knew that I would be kicking myself for not jumping on the specimen that was just waiting for me when I walked into the dealership. 

Also, if you need any additional rationalization for the TTRS, IMHO the TTRS is likely to retrain a little more value due to its rare nature. Thus, the delta between purchase and sale will not be as high and thus offset a little of the $10K extra expense. 

For me at least, performance is priceless. That extra kick is worth a few buck each time!


----------



## TraderGuy (Feb 3, 2013)

Get the bumper or grill if you want it, it's only lame if you put the TTRS badges on it.


----------



## tilmonr (Jun 28, 2012)

do it but don't put the TTRS badges on it.


----------



## Nin Din Din (Dec 11, 2012)

TTRS bumper and grill are fine _sans_ RS badge.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

jetta6man said:


> Hey all, i'm going to be a new addition to the TT/S family soon, and Im so excited!
> 
> Heres the issue, I really love the TT RS front bumper and was planning on doing a switch.
> 
> ...


 Just make sure to get all of the TT-RS bumper-related parts, like the plastic that goes behind the front lower grille vents so you don't see all the junk behind the bumper.


----------



## derek8819 (Jan 29, 2013)

I hate how you have to host pictures on this forum. I don't have a hosting site to post to currently. 

Also to note though. The TTS to TTRS grill swap is exactly straight forward. Bumper removal is simple, but there is some trimming required on the TTS bumper for the new grill to fit. There is also a large piece on plastic on the bumper that runs across the middle to support license plates that I cut off to make the new grill have a cleaner look. The TTRS grills do come with a TTRS badge that you can use as a templet to trim the old TTS badge to fit the honeycomb style grill.


----------



## OrangeA4 (Oct 31, 2000)

I'm planning on swapping my grille eventually. My 2011 has the newer bumper with the mesh corners, and I think it will look pretty seamless with the RS grille. 

Do what you like. Badges are another thing entirely. 

But when Audi itself is doing a TTRS fixed spoiler on TT s-line competition models I think its OK to put an RS nose on your TTS.


----------



## TTS Girl (Sep 30, 2010)

I installed the TTRS front bumper & grill on my '09 TTS. Didn't install the plastic pieces behind it though to hide the metal parts that now show, but am taking off the bumper this month to add an intercooler & transmission cooler, so will paint the metal pieces black while it is off to hide them. A pic is on my profile here.


----------



## kentukred (Feb 7, 2014)

*TTS TTRS Front Bumper Conversion*

I know this is an old thread, but I was hoping to bring it back from the dead to get a little clarity on the bumper conversion process.
I own a 2012 Audi TTS and was planning on converting the front bumper to the TTRS. The car suffered a front end collision so the bumper needs replacing. When I contacted my local Audi dealer to inquire about parts, the parts department told me that several of the parts are different between the two models. They essentially told me that the hood and latch, charging system, pulley, structure parts like the core support, along with various other parts were different and that the bumper may not mount up correctly without interchanging many of said parts. I was under the assumption that everything would mount up correctly if I were to only exchange the bumper cover, upper grill, both lower grills, front license plate holder, and the bumper spoiler. Would that be correct? I appreciate any help I can get on the topic.

Thanks,
kentukred


----------

